# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Nikollaj Gumilov

## Rusnod

rreth teje

rreth teje, rreth teje, rreth teje
asgje, asgje rreth meje!
ti je kushtrimi me flatra ne qiell
ne faten njerezore te zi

zemra fisnike e jote
eshte stema e vjeter
qe e shenjteron krijesen
e fiseve te gjithe

nese yjet krenare te ndritur
do te largohen prej tokes sone
ajo ka dy yjet me te mire
keta jane syte guximtare e tua

kur serafimi* i arte
do te jete trumbetoje qe u mbarua koha
do ta ngritim shallin tend
para atyre si mbrojtje

zera te trumbetes do te qetesohen
serafimi* do te zhduket ne qiell
 rreth teje, rreth teje, rreth teje
asgje, asgje rreth meje!

*serafimi - engjell

О тебе

О тебе, о тебе, о тебе,
Ничего, ничего обо мне!
В человеческой, темной судьбе
Ты - крылатый призыв к вышине.

Благородное сердце твое -
Словно герб отошедших времен.
Освящается им бытие
Всех земных, всех бескрылых племен.

Если звезды, ясны и горды,
Отвернутся от нашей земли,
У нее есть две лучших звезды:
Это - смелые очи твои.

И когда золотой серафим
Протрубит, что исполнился срок,
Мы поднимем тогда перед ним,
Как защиту, твой белый платок.

Звук замрет в задрожавшей трубе,
Серафим пропадет в вышине...
...О тебе, о тебе, о тебе,
Ничего, ничего обо мне!

----------

